# How many props for merc 20hp?



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

almost finished rigging my sm144v.have a new merc 20 w/ remote steering,pt & elec start.curious to know how many different props are available for this motor?i know it may not make that much of a difference on a lil skiff.after owning offshore boats for the last 20yrs and going through multiple props to find the perfect one just wondering what my options are when it comes time to prop the skiff correctly...thx guys!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

it will make more of a difference than you think, I would contact Ken at Propgods or Marcus at Powertech


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

swaddict said:


> it will make more of a difference than you think, I would contact Ken at Propgods or Marcus at Powertech


Thx swaddict,I haven't even ran the boat w factory prop yet.just curious how many different props were even available.the big motors have dozens of choices.not sure about a lil ole 20...b looking to try some options soon!


----------

